# pioneer cdx-fm633s stopped working!!!!!!!!



## blc4148026 (Jul 17, 2010)

i bought a car that had an old 6 disc changer in it that finally gave out. Which is the Pioneer cdx-fm633s. Does anyone know if there is a newer model out there that is compatible with the wiring so that all i have to do is just hook it up, almost like the plug in play. i'm not good with wiring, and don't want to have to rewire my car.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

blc4148026 said:


> i bought a car that had an old 6 disc changer in it that finally gave out. Which is the Pioneer cdx-fm633s. Does anyone know if there is a newer model out there that is compatible with the wiring so that all i have to do is just hook it up, almost like the plug in play. i'm not good with wiring, and don't want to have to rewire my car.


 Best bet E bay or as i call it Flee bay! :laugh:


----------



## Sizzl3r (Jul 15, 2010)

^ agreed.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

nowdays the cd changers have to be compatible with the head units, AKA if you have an alpine, you must buy an alpine, you cant mix and match anymore. If it was the stock one, then a salvage yard might be your best bet. Or possibly you can upgrade to a nice new Digital media player and forget cd players all together!.


----------

